# My Bikejoring journey.



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so a kinda little diary of sorts. 

My checklist:

- Trail to train on &#10003;
- Bike &#10003;
(Innertubes for bike &#10003
- Dog/s able to train with &#10003;
- Dog Harnesses &#10003;
- Gangline &#10003;
- Neckline &#10003;
- Helmet &#10003;
- Gear to wear &#10003;
- Bike attachment &#10003;
- Karibiner &#10003;
- Bell
- Lights for bike


Everything is checked that I need straight away. I don't plan on going on roads or in the dark with them so the lights are questionable. And also the Bell.. I may just take the silencers off the dogs tags - they jingle. But I can get them later. 

My reason for doing this is because my OH goes on tour in a couple of months time. He normally goes for 6 mile runs with Louie every weekend or so when he is home from camp. Whereas I despise running so cannot do this. He wanted to train Pen up to run with him but would find this kind of difficult when he's in Afghanistan. So in order to keep the dogs in tip top condition and also something to do when I am pushed for time or am feeling too lazy to walk them. Lou and Pen love to run and if their leash manners or lack of are anything to go by - they love to pull too.

So everything is ordered. The trail I will be practising on is perfect because it's a odd shaped circle (so there are both left and right turns in as well as straight bits). It is fairly flat-ish with a path clearly marked out and is beside a lake so water if they need it. 

I will be doing this with Lou and Pen. Today I decided to start teaching them Left and Right, however with my accent, "Haw" (left) sounds like "whore" so I won't be shouting that and will just do Left and "Gee" the reason for not just doing left and "right" is because Louie's "you're being a pain do as you're told now" word is "right" and if I use it he stops what he is doing and comes back to me. They already know hike because I have them walking down a country lane verge (a wide verge) and sometimes they need to be in front so I use hike then. Stop and wait is also in their repertoire. Leave it or On by needs some work though. 

Anyway - I took Lou out first using a harness I have, it's a regular one so I attached my double lead to the rings at the sides. I fully expected him to get away with this and love it. He walked beside me the entire time - even when jogging. :skep: Now I know the OH has him offlead when he runs him so perhaps he's not confident in pulling so much on a lead. We shall have to work on this. Pennie and Jack went out next. Now I took Jack out as a dead weight, normally he rarely moves faster than a trot when OH takes him out, even with the other dogs. So I fully expected him to be the same and Pen is a little crazy and has to do things at break neck speeds so I took Jack out as a way of slowing her down. Well today he decided he would quite like to go flat out and I turned into a kite. 

So interestingly instead of Lou helping Pen out - Pen will be helping Lou. Obviously Lou will help with stops and steadying but to get the initial going Pen will be helping him. 

Just need to get my gear and their gear here and then fix my bike up (two wheels dead!) and thankfully it'll have fallen on the two weeks OH has off as pre-deployment leave so he can film/photograph us in action and also encourage the dogs by running ahead. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

> ...and is beside a lake so water if they need it.


Can you swim....?

:cornut:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

exciting! can we expect some videos then?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Sosha said:


> Can you swim....?
> 
> :cornut:


Not well but yes. :lol:



AmberNero said:


> exciting! can we expect some videos then?


If he'll come out and learn how to use the camera - yes. Expect screaming though. :lol:

If not I'll rope Leanne into helping  

I'm hoping it will improve their focus and also I've had a think and none of it collides with their gundog training. They're stop for gundog is on a whistle - and I won't be taking that out with me on the bike. And it is actually cheaper than obedience or agility which is what I had planned for them both.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

It sounds brilliant, I hope it is as fun a it sounds!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> It sounds brilliant, I hope it is as fun a it sounds!


Some of the youtube videos make me wonder why I am doing this. :lol: 

I think the Concrete Heads and The Pickles should start doing it - then we can have a race :lol:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

You've got a clearly defined plan, I like it!

It would be a pleasure to film you bikejoring, thats if I can keep the camera steady when i'm falling about laughing


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> You've got a clearly defined plan, I like it!
> 
> It would be a pleasure to film you bikejoring, thats if I can keep the camera steady when i'm falling about laughing


Or when the dust from the Clowns knocks you over


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Eat my dust, biatch!

As you can see, my giddy mood from last night has spilled over.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> Eat my dust, biatch!
> 
> As you can see, my giddy mood from last night has spilled over.


I prefer it.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so I've been looking at some peoples set ups - I cannot justify spending £30-£40 on a bit of metal to hold the line away from my tyre. 

Someone suggested using an old tent rod across my handle bars and having the line above that. However I'll only have about 6ft of line to work with and having it on my handle bars seems a bit dangerous. So I'll have the line lower down on the frame, just above the reflective badge. 

But then it's closer to the tyre. So googling away - someone has a diagram of their set up where there is plastic tubing over the bit above the wheel. 

Now I've ordered indi dogs dampened line and so will be aiming to put the tubing over the bungy cord bit as that will be the bit that sits over the tyre. 

My problem is - getting the right sized tubing and then I have to think that when the dogs set off - the cord will stretch making it thinner. Which means the wrong sized tubing may just slide down and if it's too small - it'll bunch up.. 

If that makes sense - any ideas anyone?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so today I took Pen out for a short go at training. Quiet farm track. However we have to make do until my bike is fixed and our gear comes.

So Harness from Kennelgate, the double ended lead clipped onto the sides, rather than the top - to take the pressure off the front. And also so I can apply pressure to the side of the harness I want her to turn into. Sorry about crappy photo - she kept wanting to sit in front of me then I got the lead tangled.. 









This is the set up I did. There is a little marked path and then I put cones out to mark out where I wanted to go - I was teaching left. 









Well..

The good news is - she has some speed on her and definitely can pull.

The bad news is - nose to the ground.. :frown2:

So thats a problem I'm going to have to hope stops once they focus on running.

With Lou - I'm still working on getting him to go in front of me. For the amount of time I'm forever telling him to stop pulling and the once I want him too he forgets how to pull. :frown2:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Put a hole through the tubing at the top and tie it to the frame so it can't slip down?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> Put a hole through the tubing at the top and tie it to the frame so it can't slip down?


That could work.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

SLB said:


> Ok so today I took Pen out for a short go at training. Quiet farm track. However we have to make do until my bike is fixed and our gear comes.
> 
> So Harness from Kennelgate, the double ended lead clipped onto the sides, rather than the top - to take the pressure off the front. And also so I can apply pressure to the side of the harness I want her to turn into. Sorry about crappy photo - she kept wanting to sit in front of me then I got the lead tangled..
> 
> ...


That stops with Kilo as soon as we are running - he focuses on the job :thumbup1:.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Dogless said:


> That stops with Kilo as soon as we are running - he focuses on the job :thumbup1:.


Good to know - hopefully it'll be the same here. Lou is ran offlead normally so is able to toilet, sniff and bog off the track as he likes. So I'm hoping the OH hasn't broken him too much.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

SLB said:


> Good to know - hopefully it'll be the same here. Lou is ran offlead normally so is able to toilet, sniff and bog off the track as he likes. So I'm hoping the OH hasn't broken him too much.


Kilo will do all that offlead, but as soon as he is onlead he doesn't even attempt it - a good 'on by' stops any sudden sniff or leg cocking moments!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Kilo will do all that offlead, but as soon as he is onlead he doesn't even attempt it - a good 'on by' stops any sudden sniff or leg cocking moments!!


What I'll be doing is teaching them that harness one means work. 
But we'll be doing a toilet walk before training. I imagine that for the first few times they will stop etc. but hopefully they'll learn quickly.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

SLB said:


> What I'll be doing is teaching them that harness one means work.
> But we'll be doing a toilet walk before training. I imagine that for the first few times they will stop etc. but hopefully they'll learn quickly.


Yes; Kilo knows that running harness = work. I give him a chance to toilet first. On the odd occasion he does need a poo when we are running he will nudge my leg - not sure how that started but it works!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Yes; Kilo knows that running harness = work. I give him a chance to toilet first. On the odd occasion he does need a poo when we are running he will nudge my leg - not sure how that started but it works!


The problem with that would be that the dogs are supposed to stay in front of the bike at all times. Luckily and strangely I know when mine need to toilet just by looking at them..   so I'll be able to pull over.

Smart Kilo. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

SLB said:


> The problem with that would be that the dogs are supposed to stay in front of the bike at all times. Luckily and strangely I know when mine need to toilet just by looking at them..   so I'll be able to pull over.
> 
> Smart Kilo. :thumbup1:


Yes, I didn't mean they would nudge your leg...more that they'd develop their own ways of letting you know I suspect :thumbup1:.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I dont have anything from my bike like an attachment, i just run the line from my bike frame.

Your lines should be tight at all times and if the dog slows you break so you dont run over it, but you do have to keep an eye on it because if you run over it and get it wrapped around the wheel its not fun! I picked a guy up on the quad at the last rally we went to, as he had ran over his slack line and gone over the handlebars, dislocated his shoulder! 

But tight lines and it wont happen!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Brave brave woman  I'm trying to teach Kali directions on her harness so as she may know some basic commands if ever I'm brave enough to take it to a scooter, never a bike for me but like you I'm having trouble with her stopping and sniffing. 

You've tried e bay for your tubing I expect but have you tried Freecycle? 
United Kingdom (UK) Freecycle Groups' Homepage
Thought it might be worth a look.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sid&kira said:


> I dont have anything from my bike like an attachment, i just run the line from my bike frame.
> 
> Your lines should be tight at all times and if the dog slows you break so you dont run over it, but you do have to keep an eye on it because if you run over it and get it wrapped around the wheel its not fun! I picked a guy up on the quad at the last rally we went to, as he had ran over his slack line and gone over the handlebars, dislocated his shoulder!
> 
> But tight lines and it wont happen!


Well I've joined a husky forum ( :lol: ) in the hopes of learning a bit more. They're very welcoming actually - which I was surprised because a) I don't have a northern breed and b) I seem to be the only English one on there.

I have learnt though that a few of them teach the dogs to keep the "line out" Which thinking about it - I should be able to teach them that.



Malmum said:


> Brave brave woman  I'm trying to teach Kali directions on her harness so as she may know some basic commands if ever I'm brave enough to take it to a scooter, never a bike for me but like you I'm having trouble with her stopping and sniffing.
> 
> You've tried e bay for your tubing I expect but have you tried Freecycle?
> United Kingdom (UK) Freecycle Groups' Homepage
> Thought it might be worth a look.


Am I brave or stupid. Even my OH thinks I'm crazy and wouldn't do it..

I think I'll figure out the tubing issue when I get my bike etc sorted, it's cheap enough at Wickes.

With the sniffing I am hoping that when the OH is home and everything is here, him running/cycling off will persuade them to keep their noses off the ground.

First we'll be starting with straight (ish) paths and just doing straight runs. Then we'll be adding corners in.

We'll be doing this route - the bottom right is the path we'll start on as it's just a small corner and then straight ish path. 









Malmum - please feel free to ask your own questions on here. Whatever questions you have I may have so they'll get answered together 

Also have you seen these?
Sacco cart - wagon - YouTube

I think I'd go on safer routes but I think they're amazing. I think my Dad's on about getting one when his mobility scooter finally packs in - it's dying.  :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

SLB said:


> Also have you seen these?
> Sacco cart - wagon - YouTube


They look like fun . I could just imagine this pair spotting a deer though .


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Dogless said:


> They look like fun . I could just imagine this pair spotting a deer though .


This is going to be us I bet!

Bikejoring Chipmunk Catastrophe! - YouTube

I would love a cart - I'm far too lazy to stand or run.. So bikejoring suits me and after the gear is got it's relatively cheap as you don't need to apply for permissions to use tracks and cycle routes are in abundance around here.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

My new Helmet and trainers came today 

Also less exciting - the Karibiner and bike inner tubes.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> you don't need to apply for permissions to use tracks and cycle routes are in abundance around here.


I don't know where you got that info but I was told that a dog pulling a bike is the same as a dog pulling a scooter - it's still a 'dog powered vehicle'.

I'm sure you'll all enjoy it when you get going. We bought a speedometer thingy and going on flat Broder can pull me on the scooter at 17mph! I'm sure as he builds up his strength he'll get faster.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> I don't know where you got that info but I was told that a dog pulling a bike is the same as a dog pulling a scooter - it's still a 'dog powered vehicle'.


I asked a dog rigging person about the law



> It is illegal to use a rig or a dog scooter on public land, bridleways, roads or footpaths.
> 
> The only real way to use them is on private land with landowners permission or to have a permit, sled dog people use forestry commission land - you have to apply for a permit, for which there are often long waiting lists, pay an annual fee and then you may legally use the land between certain hours, usually 5 - 7 am and also late at night.
> 
> It's a law about using a dog as a draught animal.


Things with Pedals are classed as not dog powered..


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> I asked a dog rigging person about the law
> 
> Things with Pedals are classed as not dog powered..


Scooters can be foot powered too


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Scooters can be foot powered too


Well yes.  I mean't Rigs and the sacco carts.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> Well yes.  I mean't Rigs and the sacco carts.


I haven't been able to find any proper legislation to say whether it's allowed or not . It's all just been hearsay, some people saying bikes and scooters are allowed, some saying only bikes are, some saying neither!

I guess if I'm sensible and no harm is done then we'll be fine.  
I wouldn't get on the scooter if I saw another person in sight - let alone at 17mph! That would be mad!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> I haven't been able to find any proper legislation to say whether it's allowed or not . It's all just been hearsay, some people saying bikes and scooters are allowed, some saying only bikes are, some saying neither!
> 
> I guess if I'm sensible and no harm is done then we'll be fine.
> I wouldn't get on the scooter if I saw another person in sight - let alone at 17mph! That would be mad!


I can't find any proper legislation on cycling with dogs except on footpaths and roads. But I can play nonchalant and pretend I knew no better if need be..


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

im looking forward to starting this! (cant believe what you've got me into slb!)

although we wont be racing you, unfair advantage with you having and two and me the one :biggrin:


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

We met up with Kindra's mum today and tried her and Broder on the scooter . It didn't go too well as Broder kept trying to play and eat her face... I'm sure with some encouragement and practise we'll have a 2 dog team though


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

x clo x said:


> im looking forward to starting this! (cant believe what you've got me into slb!)
> 
> although we wont be racing you, unfair advantage with you having and two and me the one :biggrin:


But you have a Lurcher - I has 1 fast crazy one and one steady but fast one..



sharloid said:


> We met up with Kindra's mum today and tried her and Broder on the scooter . It didn't go too well as Broder kept trying to play and eat her face... I'm sure with some encouragement and practise we'll have a 2 dog team though


See Lou is used to Pen running beside him - until recently where she's starting to get her independence but she is very much attached to him. Perhaps try running them together on the belt - he may just focus a little more.


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

SLB said:


> But you have a Lurcher - I has 1 fast crazy one and one steady but fast one..
> 
> See Lou is used to Pen running beside him - until recently where she's starting to get her independence but she is very much attached to him. Perhaps try running them together on the belt - he may just focus a little more.


you still have the power of 2  thats what im sticking to.. i dont like losing haha!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> See Lou is used to Pen running beside him - until recently where she's starting to get her independence but she is very much attached to him. Perhaps try running them together on the belt - he may just focus a little more.


Yeah they've only met a handful of times before so I think next time we'll get them on the 2 dog gangline, neckline and walking belt. I'm not sure if I'll have a go with two dogs on though - I'll leave that to the OH!

They were running along like this:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh I misread and thought it was Broder and Kindra! 

Perhaps one of those lines where they are..erm, staggered, so Kindra's Mum in lead and Broder behind. If K's Mum will just run, then put them together afterwards?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

My bike is ready. Ok it's not a mountain bike - but I'm not planning rocky terrains just yet. :lol:

New inner tubes, sprayed with special stuff to loosen the rust thats already there  and to protect it from further rusting. Brake pads repaired (they were too tight). A big thank you to my OH.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

You'll beat me hands down, as this is my bike:










I wont get very far on that will I?  This is the bike I found lying in some vegetation, so i'll forgive it for missing a wheel!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Not far at all.. well depends how far Flynn will drag you.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so I have now decided I need some proper cycling clothes, trackie bottoms and my hoodie aren't going to cut it, I also need a light weight jacket rather than the one I use now - cos I'll just get too warm. 

I can't decide whether I want just a normal jacket or one with printing on it. 

But I can't decide on the following:

"Clowns in Training"
"Watch out, Clowns coming through" 
"Sled dog wannabes"
"Sometimes a walk will not do"
"Keep calm and carry on Bikejoring"
"Don't worry I am meant to be screaming"
"If you find me laying in a ditch - ring this number"


:lol:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

One thing I would suggest is what my ex used to call his 'padded pants', otherwise you'll be walking like John Wayne! I'm going to get some because my seat is thin and designed for a man so it's not very comfortable for my big ass!

Oh, all of those slogans would be perfect, cant pick one!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> One thing I would suggest is what my ex used to call his 'padded pants', otherwise you'll be walking like John Wayne! I'm going to get some because my seat is thin and designed for a man so it's not very comfortable for my big ass!
> 
> Oh, all of those slogans would be perfect, cant pick one!


I have a padded seat on my bike  I had this obsession with picking at the seat when I was taking my Dad's fishing gear to the lake and ended up taking all my seat off so I stripped it off completely and bought a padded seat cover.


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

Leanne77 That is actually a good if old bike! It would have quite a following amongst those of us who are into that sort of thing.

What sort of dogs do people use for this, I have bikes and normal harnesses. 2 (slight) springers and enthusiasm...

Just wondering if they are too small. I am on the large size :thumbdown: I would obviously intend to pedal too.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Amy-manycats said:


> Leanne77 That is actually a good if old bike! It would have quite a following amongst those of us who are into that sort of thing.
> 
> What sort of dogs do people use for this, I have bikes and normal harnesses. 2 (slight) springers and enthusiasm...
> 
> Just wondering if they are too small. I am on the large size :thumbdown: I would obviously intend to pedal too.


From what I've seen though Youtubing; most northern breeds do it, pointers, lurcher looking dogs, collies and a few labs.

I guess you could do it. Good exercise for you all.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds great fun! We're getting a samoyed early summer, hopefully and I know a lot of people go bike-joring with sams... Not me though!!!! Quite fancy sledging, though


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Misi said:


> Sounds great fun! We're getting a samoyed early summer, hopefully and I know a lot of people go bike-joring with sams... Not me though!!!! Quite fancy sledging, though


Well some of us have to wait for snow  :lol:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Amy-manycats said:


> Leanne77 That is actually a good if old bike! It would have quite a following amongst those of us who are into that sort of thing.
> 
> What sort of dogs do people use for this, I have bikes and normal harnesses. 2 (slight) springers and enthusiasm...
> 
> Just wondering if they are too small. I am on the large size :thumbdown: I would obviously intend to pedal too.


Not bad for free eh? Was a bit of a struggle carrying it back to the car with 3 dogs in tow and then trying to fit it in the car! I assume it's been nicked and then dumped so i'll probably get somebody chasing me when I use it shouting "Oi! thats my effing bike!"

This is my other bike, not too keen on wrecking it though when the dogs spot a squirrel and I end up faceplanting the floor!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

SLB said:


> Well some of us have to wait for snow  :lol:


We've got some at the mo, but you could try it with one of those contraptions with wheels on, I suppose!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

So I ordered the dogs a couple of Semi Slip collars for joring this morning. 

OH went out and bought me a cycling top and legging thingys only they are too small so we need to exchange those and I've just ordered myself a cycling Jacket. Just need some pink leg warmers (cos for some reason I like pink now). 

Then I am good to go


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Yay! I got my cycling clothes sorted. So I have padded cycling trousers, a cycling top, a lightweight bright pink jacket and bright pink leg warmers  Yellow hi-viz is not a colour I like.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

SLB said:


> Yay! I got my cycling clothes sorted. So I have padded cycling trousers, a cycling top, a lightweight bright pink jacket and bright pink leg warmers  Yellow hi-viz is not a colour I like.


Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee need photo's!  All very exciting, how are they getting along learning left and right?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee need photo's!  All very exciting, how are they getting along learning left and right?


I gave up - think they'll get it quicker when we're on the bike.

Ok you can have a picture - but I do not have camel toe - it is the padding on the trousers :lol:  :lol: btw was laughing at my OH trying to work out the camera.










It's all muddy fox so apparently a good cycling clothes range  And better yet almost half price off everything Muddy fox in Sports Direct 

My hair needs dying again


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> I gave up - think they'll get it quicker when we're on the bike.
> 
> Ok you can have a picture - but I do not have camel toe - it is the padding on the trousers :lol:  :lol: btw was laughing at my OH trying to work out the camera.
> 
> ...


You've really gone to town haven't you 

I've just been wearing an old fleece, walking trousers and walking boots. Oh and a helmet!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> You've really gone to town haven't you
> 
> I've just been wearing an old fleece, walking trousers and walking boots. Oh and a helmet!


If you're going to do it, do it right 

Plus I can go out with my Sisters Husband and do some proper mountain trails without the dogs and I need proper gear then.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Switz swoo! Very professional. I need some padded pants asap.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> Switz swoo! Very professional. I need some padded pants asap.


£22! Get to sports direct!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Certainly is very pink! Very safe- people will see you coming a mile off! :lol: Is it weird that I'm excited for you? It all seems so cool!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> Certainly is very pink! Very safe- people will see you coming a mile off! :lol: Is it weird that I'm excited for you? It all seems so cool!


I'm too giddy about it myself. Just found that my top has both an elasticated pouch and a zip pocket on the back.. great for chocolate  You can't see the bright pink leg warmers though 

Worst thing is - Pen's come into another season (or phantom pregnancy). She's having a stupid split season or phantom. So I have no dogs to practice with as Lou may have to stay with his Auntie Phoolf!  Well I have Leanne's Flynn... 

I don't like yellow and pink is another bright colour so I thought better to go with pink. PLUS it matches my bike - purple. The only thing that isn't matching are Lou's harness and collar which will be bottle/forest green.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> I'm too giddy about it myself. Just found that my top has both an elasticated pouch and a zip pocket on the back.. great for chocolate
> 
> So I have no dogs to practice with as Lou may have to stay with his Auntie Phoolf!


Won't it melt? Strange stains... 

Take mine. Maybe I should rent him out, anything to tire him.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Won't it melt? Strange stains...
> 
> Take mine. Maybe I should rent him out, anything to tire him.


Probably won't be in my pocket long enough to melt 

Bring him over - I don't mind as long as he knows his commands. I can run him and you can run K's Mum or K herself or Tia?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so I went for a plain cycle today, with my OH. NEVER EVER exercise with a Rifleman! :cryin:

We only did 4 and a half miles but it hurt! 

Can't wait for the dogs gear to get here. This plain cycling thing is a bit too much effort! 

Also we took Jack out for a run with us. OH reckoned he wouldn't be able to keep up - no stamina. He kept up with me and Lou the entire time  so when we know whats going off with him and his owner - if he's staying at least for longer I may be buying him his own harness.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> Ok so I went for a plain cycle today, with my OH. NEVER EVER exercise with a Rifleman! :cryin:
> 
> We only did 4 and a half miles but it hurt!
> 
> ...


That's good - well done to you all!

Broder's being rubbish and only going short bursts before stopping so we're only doing 2 miles or so on each outting. Are you using parks or cycle paths?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> That's good - well done to you all!
> 
> Broder's being rubbish and only going short bursts before stopping so we're only doing 2 miles or so on each outting. Are you using parks or cycle paths?


We ran the dogs loose today, we were using our local country park.

Adie regularly runs Lou 4-8 miles whenever he's home so he's pretty used to it. Although we need to work on him and Jack getting infront of my wheel when going down hill - that was scary! Without the dogs and then they ran in front of me and I was like BRAKE!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

The dogs semi slips came today


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Very smart


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Very smart


And already dirty.. Mine can never keep anything clean..


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> And already dirty.. Mine can never keep anything clean..


Maybe light pink wasn't the wisest of choices...  
I'd like to get some soft webbing semislips but I haven't found them in orange.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Maybe light pink wasn't the wisest of choices...
> I'd like to get some soft webbing semislips but I haven't found them in orange.


I've asked the lady if she can do Orange for you  She does Yellow. I suppose you could always get a lighter one and use some washing machine dye?


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> I've asked the lady if she can do Orange for you  She does Yellow. I suppose you could always get a lighter one and use some washing machine dye?


It's the OH's fault for changing him to orange. Everything was so easy to buy in red!!


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

sharloid said:


> It's the OH's fault for changing him to orange. Everything was so easy to buy in red!!


I saw some orange cushioned webbing somewhere, Maybe one of the collar makers could order it in to make one for you, think you could buy it by the metre, will look for the link and pm you


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

sharloid said:


> Maybe light pink wasn't the wisest of choices...
> I'd like to get some soft webbing semislips but I haven't found them in orange.


I can get orange cushion webbing


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> It's the OH's fault for changing him to orange. Everything was so easy to buy in red!!


She's said she can and has put it on her listing 

Alaskan Semi Slip Cushion Web Dog Collar 3/4" 1" | eBay


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so have to wait a little longer to start this. 

There was an issue with the measurements of the harnesses - more than likely my end though. 

AND 

My bike keeps going flat despite new inner tubes and checking the tyres.. :cursing:

So I bought a new bike which should be here Friday or early next week.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

SLB said:


> My bike keeps going flat despite new inner tubes and checking the tyres.. :cursing:
> 
> So I bought a new bike which should be here Friday or early next week.


Blimey - that's extreme!

Apologies if this is two obvious but for the future...

Soft Tyres will give you lots of punctures

Sticking out spokes - ditto.

There endeth my punctures knowledge


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Sosha said:


> Blimey - that's extreme!
> 
> Apologies if this is two obvious but for the future...
> 
> ...


Lol it has lasted me 8 years-ish. So it's been a good bike.  Selling it for parts or a fixer upper on ebay and preloved if anyones interested.

I've ordered a jumping bike with both front suspension and rear and front disc brakes. Apparently the one I've chose is a bag of rubbish, but then this was said by a bloke trying to get me to buy from his bike shop and recommending me bikes £300 - £500. I might as well buy a scooter for that price. Some people just don't understand that some folk can't spend unlimited money on things. As long as it has wheels and brakes - then I am sure I will be Ok.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

My bike keeps getting flat tyres, despite having no punctures, thats why I havent used it for so long. Dont think i'll be getting myself another one though!

Mind you, if my car gets a flat tyre I might just buy a new car!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Sadly punctures are always going to be a pain in the arse if you are off-roading. It is always great fun lugging back a heavy mountain bike plus an extremely excitable dog for several miles due to a flat tire.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I won't be offroading for a while, we're just doing flat areas :lol: I ain't Igor Tracz!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

And guess what! I found a bike rack that will fit OH's car  Including one that fits over most spoilers :lol: He hates that I've found one.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> And guess what! I found a bike rack that will fit OH's car  Including one that fits over most spoilers :lol: He hates that I've found one.


Yay! We were told that we wouldn't able to find one that you'd be able to keep on when the boot was open, which would be a bit useless really. The first one we tried was fine.

Trying to strap a scooter to a bike rack isn't so easy though!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Yay! We were told that we wouldn't able to find one that you'd be able to keep on when the boot was open, which would be a bit useless really. The first one we tried was fine.
> 
> Trying to strap a scooter to a bike rack isn't so easy though!


I quote:


> "If you think you are buying a bike rack to strap to my Mustang.. you can get out!"


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Arctis Carts: New Product! Scooter Rack / Carrier Now Available

Scooter & Cycle Car Racks UK


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> I quote:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Aye, but we don't have a tow bar . We put it on upside down and use 4 straps and then just wrap them around lots.

Just don't scratch his car and you'll be fine. Mud can be cleaned.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Aye, but we don't have a tow bar . We put it on upside down and use 4 straps and then just wrap them around lots.
> 
> Just don't scratch his car and you'll be fine. Mud can be cleaned.


Poo!

And no - not just the scratches he's worried about (he's just had it re-sprayed today) it's the fact that his car doesn't like bumpy roads. Will have to get my brother in law to take me places he's into mountain biking so it's a win win..


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> Poo!
> 
> And no - not just the scratches he's worried about (he's just had it re-sprayed today) it's the fact that his car doesn't like bumpy roads. Will have to get my brother in law to take me places he's into mountain biking so it's a win win..


Mountain biking with the dogs attached... do you have knee pads?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Mountain biking with the dogs attached... do you have knee pads?


I'm not doing that yet, but BiL knows some good tracks we can go on. My sister is a party pooper and won't let me strap a child trailer onto the back.. My nieces will be fine! :lol:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

My bike arrived last night and I was so giddy I didn't even wait for OH to get back from the gym to fix it up - I did it myself! It's HUGE! Same size specs as my old one but this one looks bigger! Much bigger.

Apologies for the mess! As soon as I'd put it together I had to go to work so not had chance to clean yet.










Can't wait to get out on it now


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> My bike arrived last night and I was so giddy I didn't even wait for OH to get back from the gym to fix it up - I did it myself! It's HUGE! Same size specs as my old one but this one looks bigger! Much bigger.
> 
> Apologies for the mess! As soon as I'd put it together I had to go to work so not had chance to clean yet.
> 
> ...


That looks like it means business


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> That looks like it means business


I know - it's kinda scary. OH says I'm not allowed to spray it pink.  But I am taking the stickers with writing on off though. the circle ones can stay on I quite like them.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Took Lou out for a quick trial - used an old car harness we have that fixes up like a trail harness. He did better than I expected. Although he runs slightly to the side and hasn't worked out that he is allowed to pull.. But he stayed at a fixed speed. 

So can't wait for proper harnesses to come and to try Pennie out. She'll more than likely be a little less excited about the prospect of something behind her, but we'll deal with that when we get there


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

How was your bike to ride then? Was it more comfortable than your old one?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> How was your bike to ride then? Was it more comfortable than your old one?


I need to put some height on the seat - look like I'm riding a Harley at the moment :lol: But much easier yes.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

Stumbled out with the terrierist eventually today.

Say eventually as on our 1st attempt I cycled over superthorn and didn't make it out of the street.

There followed a brief pause while I attempted to find the puncture repair kit last used 2 moves ago.

Then a trip (With dog) down to the local garage to see if they had one.

Then a car ride to the local sainsbury's who had a slightly naff one.

There then followed a long pause while I "repaired" the puncture. Not sure how well it went but it stayed up long enough to get there and back.

Dog/ human/ Bike needed a good hose.

I have a clean dog.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

After taking Lou out for a spin the other day I have been thinking about how to keep the line off the wheel - I'm not sure they'll take to it properly just yet and I don't want to get the line caught. So did some googling. 

I wasn't paying up to £50 for a piece of metal - so my googling turned up a home made "scooter noodle" which is basically a piece of PVC pipe with some rope at one end that links where the line attaches to the karibiner and the bike loop. 

And all it'll cost me is about £2!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Just been out again with Lou but around the lakes. He was fantastic - until we saw another dog. Told him to stop - he slowed down, I used my brakes.. kerplunk! Front break gone! 

Decided to do it again as it's a fairly easy trail. And as I was taking a breather and letting Louie toilet, a couple of women on mountain bikes came past. I asked them if they knew anything about disc brakes, one of the ladies came over and had a look. Turns out it wasn't tight enough - there was too much slack in the cable. So she got her little tool out and tightened it a little - she said not to trust it completely but to tighten it more when I got home. 

Which is what I have done, tightened everything. She also mentioned my seat needed to be higher. However. I went to loosen it to give it some more height and the allan key nut upon loosening has worn the edges away.

So Sports Direct will be getting a call and the manufacturer also. I did get told it wasn't the best bike to buy but I had already ordered it. And at the end of the day - I rarely used my front brake when I was cycling 4 years ago.. Now to take Pen out.. :huh:

........

Just got back from taking Pen out - we only did the little stretch; a) because she is scared of the bike and b) I was caught out and was in the mini blizzard - it is now sunny! Go home weather - you're drunk!

Pen and Jack normally race up this trail immediately after being let off lead, so I used this knowledge to my advantage and strapped Pen up straight away - Jack was waiting for her to go - she was a little apprehensive at first, but went full pelt after Jack once she realised the bike wasn't going to eat her. 

Sounds like I have a hell of a team.


----------



## Carastara (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been considering doing bikejoring with Cara (when she's old enough) since I first read about it, so I'm eagerly following this thread. Glad the dogs are doing okay, shame about the new bike. 

Just wondered if you're able to help with a couple of questions. Can any dog do pulling sports? Cara's German Shepherd x Collie and she loves to run and also pull when you put a harness on her. The other thing is that I'm overweight and we only have one dog, so I'll obviously be helping by pedaling, am I expecting too much from her? would I be better training her to safely run alongside a bike rather than to pull it?

Sorry to hijack the thread, just thought here might be a good place to ask.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Carastara said:


> I've been considering doing bikejoring with Cara (when she's old enough) since I first read about it, so I'm eagerly following this thread. Glad the dogs are doing okay, shame about the new bike.
> 
> Just wondered if you're able to help with a couple of questions. Can any dog do pulling sports? Cara's German Shepherd x Collie and she loves to run and also pull when you put a harness on her. The other thing is that I'm overweight and we only have one dog, so I'll obviously be helping by pedaling, am I expecting too much from her? would I be better training her to safely run alongside a bike rather than to pull it?
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread, just thought here might be a good place to ask.


Any dog that loves to run and isn't scared of bikes can do it I suppose. The popular ones seem to be the northern breeds and pointers, however I have seen a few collies, labs, cockers and springers. Even a Papillon. 

You have to be able to keep up with her so I would start cycling now - getting yourself in a fitter state, you have time until she's old enough  I'm sticking to flatter routes for now since I haven't cycled properly for 4 years.

I'd start off with her at the side - teach her the commands to go left, right, faster, stop and leave - but then when she knows them - put her up front.

I'm not an expert - just love reading up on things..


----------



## Carastara (Dec 18, 2012)

SLB said:


> Any dog that loves to run and isn't scared of bikes can do it I suppose. The popular ones seem to be the northern breeds and pointers, however I have seen a few collies, labs, cockers and springers. Even a Papillon.
> 
> You have to be able to keep up with her so I would start cycling now - getting yourself in a fitter state, you have time until she's old enough  I'm sticking to flatter routes for now since I haven't cycled properly for 4 years.
> 
> ...


Thanks SLB

I guess I better dig my bike out, and make sure it still works then 

Cara knows walk on/leave it and we've done a bit of training directions for her working trials stuff and have touched on fast/slow, so we'll have to work on that some more and introduce stop


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Some advice needed. 

Those of you who run your dogs;

- What supplements do you use - if any?
- Do you warm your dogs up before - and how?
- Do you warm them down afterwards - and how?

I know the above for humans as I did double award P.E. But not quite sure how to with the dogs. 

I'll be giving them a short walk so they can toilet beforehand - will that stretch their legs a bit? They do run rather than walk - the further away from me to toilet is better.. 

And of course they'll have a short walk to the route and then the way back..

I do have a jet spa for my bath tub - I know some greyhound racing kennels use spas after the dogs have run to cool them down.. I'd have to get a deeper bath though :lol:


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> Some advice needed.
> 
> Those of you who run your dogs;
> 
> ...


Supplements - none specific for working. Though if he's been running a lot he gets extra dehydrated pork skin treats.

Warm up - he gets the walk there, and then we ask him to do some sits/down/spins. Something to get him moving a bit. We'll also do a few trots up and down on the scooter before going all out. Maybe a bit of fetch or something would work for yours.

Cool down - same as the warm up really!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I only run with Kilo rather than bike but don't use any supplements specific to this. Seeing as the breed is built for endurance running and we only do an hour or two at a time in the main I don't think they're needed - Kilo always looks at me like "really? is that it?" .

Warm up - I just start with a very slow trot for a few minutes, then a toilet stop and then we get into the run. I slow the run down for the last few minutes too as a warm down.

Obviously he's running at human speed (or warp speed zoomies on the offlead bits) rather than bike speed!


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't use any supplements. However, I give her a food that is rich in fat and protein, made for working dogs. She's picky with her food and sometimes she hardly eats anything for a couple of days and since she gets a lot of exercise she gets to skinny if I don't give her food for active/working dogs. 

I warm up with a walk for toilet breaks for about 5-10 minutes. I usually walk with the bike when I do that, so I can get on it as soon as she's warmed up. I usually try start a little slow, but is not easy with an overexcited dog 

I cool down with by walking her a bit afterwards. I usually don't stretch her, but I give her massage on a regular basis.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Supplements - none specific for working. Though if he's been running a lot he gets extra dehydrated pork skin treats.
> 
> Warm up - he gets the walk there, and then we ask him to do some sits/down/spins. Something to get him moving a bit. We'll also do a few trots up and down on the scooter before going all out. Maybe a bit of fetch or something would work for yours.
> 
> Cool down - same as the warm up really!


Mine don't fetch unless it's their dummies and when it's dummies it's a training session.. I could let them hunt over a field though - that'd warm them up 



Dogless said:


> I only run with Kilo rather than bike but don't use any supplements specific to this. Seeing as the breed is built for endurance running and we only do an hour or two at a time in the main I don't think they're needed - Kilo always looks at me like "really? is that it?" .
> 
> Warm up - I just start with a very slow trot for a few minutes, then a toilet stop and then we get into the run. I slow the run down for the last few minutes too as a warm down.
> 
> Obviously he's running at human speed (or warp speed zoomies on the offlead bits) rather than bike speed!


Oh I'm letting them pull me - this is for their benefit not mine  :lol: I'll help up hills of course :lol: 



Vicki said:


> I don't use any supplements. However, I give her a food that is rich in fat and protein, made for working dogs. She's picky with her food and sometimes she hardly eats anything for a couple of days and since she gets a lot of exercise she gets to skinny if I don't give her food for active/working dogs.
> 
> I warm up with a walk for toilet breaks for about 5-10 minutes. I usually walk with the bike when I do that, so I can get on it as soon as she's warmed up. I usually try start a little slow, but is not easy with an overexcited dog
> 
> I cool down with by walking her a bit afterwards. I usually don't stretch her, but I give her massage on a regular basis.


Mine would relish in the thought of a massage!

Thank you


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Well we went out for a short time yesterday with both of them. Their harnesses came  Crappy photos cos I only had my phone - my camera mount comes next week


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so the camera mount for my bike came yesterday, camera is on charge - however the charger is playing up... 

Just gotta get over this damned chesty cough and then we'll be filming an outing for you


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice thread, enjoyed it!

I should be out daily with some of mine and the mountain bike as soon as the sun revisits, so will get some photos.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok - so I didn't wait. After I found the charger did work on the camera battery - I took Jack and Pen out.

We did have one moron who thought it was hilarious for his two dogs to run around my two whilst I was setting them up! Cue bike falling over. I was not impressed in the slightest - not even an apology or even fake telling his dogs to leave mine alone..

But we had a good run after that and here's the video.

Bikejoring 1 P&J - YouTube


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow! You all did really well 

I am loving this thread...from watching your video it does look like great fun


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

JessIncaFCR said:


> Wow! You all did really well
> 
> I am loving this thread...from watching your video it does look like great fun


You know you want too!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

So took Lou out for a go - but forgot to video. It turned into a little get together, Leanne77 came over and so did Sharloid. Leanne has pictures.

I got this video of Flynn as Leanne wanted to see how he'd be.

Flynn Bikejoring - YouTube

As we turned around the line got caught and well I went mud diving and the camera mount broke - well shouldn't buy cheapy ones - can be fixed with some super glue though.

The bad news is - Lou can't do anything for a while - he sliced his pad up and is now on bed rest for 2 weeks then light walking 2 weeks after that - that is if it doesn't need stitches - it's pretty deep! 

But before he did all that him and Broder ran together on the scooter


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

SLB said:


> So took Lou out for a go - but forgot to video. It turned into a little get together, Leanne77 came over and so did Sharloid. Leanne has pictures.
> 
> I got this video of Flynn as Leanne wanted to see how he'd be.
> 
> ...


Poor Lou, Broder is sad that his running partner is out of action! They ran really well together, I'm proud. I look forward to pictures!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Poor Lou, Broder is sad that his running partner is out of action! They ran really well together, I'm proud. I look forward to pictures!


I was glad there was no bitey face pictures :lol:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is Aimee bikejoring with my dogs - Flynn is attached, Jed is running loose:


















And Lou running with Broder attached to the scooter:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Brill pics and videos! looks like you are all coming on really well.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

It's not a sport that you can look good doing :lol: 

I have a month or so to get my fitness up then start getting Lou back up to fitness with his paw before I can get going with him. In the mean time I can teach Pen her commands and get ready for the game fair next weekend.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Well yesterday since I won £48 (put £2 in and got £50 back) on works Fruit Machines - I fancied my chances. I went out and bought what I was going to buy for a later date.

We're all ready for summer-joring!

A hydration pack for me  


And two water bottles and a fold up water bowl for the dogs. All of which fits in the back of the hydration pack too 


Of course I will only be running them in the early mornings/late evenings but now I have this sorted for when I walk with them too


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, so I've just ordered myself a windog bikejor arm..


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

So my attachment came today.. the harnesses were supposed to but I guess RM sucked things up again.

This is it: I've had to add a metal thingy on the top as it slides up the handle bars - which means the line then gets tangled in my tyre - which is what the attachment is supposed to stop it doing. But I need an attachment so I will make do and mend if I need to. Will just remember to not buy universal things next time as it seems not everything is what it claims. But it does fit and even with something added - it does it's job.










And with the lines on


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, so I may have fixed my bike attachment problem. Remember the camera mount I bought, then Flynn had me off and it broke.. well I still had the bit that attaches to the bike on my bike. And so I brought my handle bars up a bit - and my seat  and fitted it and - YAY! it looks like it'll fix the problem.

However I do have to sit higher than normal - but not by much. But it holds the attachment in place. and stops it going over the top.










Oh and this is Lou when I asked him if he wanted to go for a run..


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, and their new harnesses  Which fit perfectly! Thanks Sid - promise to get better pictures once Pen is over these stupid stitches.

Wish they'd stood right.  Lou was determined not to play ball!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, time to update this one. 

I've just been out with both the clowns, the vet said to give it 4 weeks before I ran her. It's been about that, maybe longer now. Either way we didn't go far at all. 

Two dog line, bungee line, windog attachment and bike loop. Two dogs, one bike.. one actually quite light woman.. I have never gone up that path so quick - ever! 

However I have learnt a few things: 

- I need mud guards or goggles. 
- I need better brakes
- I need to let the dogs put the rabbits out first.
- I need to never go up when I've seen the farmer out and heard gunshot - probably linking this point to the third and definitely to the second point.

I had a lovely soft landing.. stupid bloody rabbit.. why do they wait until the last possible minute to bolt right in front of your path.. idiot! Didn't help that I forgot to use my words - it was alright until the bloody thing disappeared under a bush.. 

All good fun, cuppa coffee now and I should stop shaking


----------



## RainbowMai (Jun 7, 2013)

This thread is fab! looks great fun! Sadly my boy is to small for this...and last time I rode a bike I broke my arm  maybe one day!

The videos look great fun! The dogs look like they love it!


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

This looks awesome


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

RainbowMai said:


> This thread is fab! looks great fun! Sadly my boy is to small for this...and last time I rode a bike I broke my arm  maybe one day!
> 
> The videos look great fun! The dogs look like they love it!


There are little spaniels do it with their owners - but you obviously have to do more of the work - bless them.


----------



## Doodler (May 20, 2012)

This looks like cracking fun,but I couldnt help laughing at the Youtube vids and thinking "poor dogs are being chased by a crazy person on a thing with round legs and shouting her head off at us,we cant get away"

I would imagine you have to pretty quick with the brakes when the dogs slow or stop. Is there not a spring loaded thing like an extending dog lead to take up the slack when they slow down. (I feel a Dragons Den moment coming on)

Thanks for sharing.

eddie


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Doodler said:


> This looks like cracking fun,but I couldnt help laughing at the Youtube vids and thinking "poor dogs are being chased by a crazy person on a thing with round legs and shouting her head off at us,we cant get away"
> 
> I would imagine you have to pretty quick with the brakes when the dogs slow or stop. Is there not a spring loaded thing like an extending dog lead to take up the slack when they slow down. (I feel a Dragons Den moment coming on)
> 
> ...


Nope - I have an attachment that holds the line away from the tyre. My fingers are always hovering over the brakes just incase.

Here's another video guys  No rabbits today!

Lou & Pen, Bikejor - YouTube


----------



## RainbowMai (Jun 7, 2013)

Fab vid!
Looks kinda scary! I'd be so scared I'd run them over lol! - I run (well. More jog) with Toby and he always tries to trip me!! 

Edit: how did you teach them to stop and turn? *blush*


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

RainbowMai said:


> Fab vid!
> Looks kinda scary! I'd be so scared I'd run them over lol! - I run (well. More jog) with Toby and he always tries to trip me!!
> 
> Edit: how did you teach them to stop and turn? *blush*


Well first - they know this path very well as we walk up it often, so I just tell them to turn (which I shouldn't tell them because it's not a command of ours!) Left or Gee (can't use right as it means another thing) when we're walking.

And Stop they know from gundog training - just before the video clicks off - you can see Lou slam his brakes on.. he's better than Pen at stopping. But I taught them by having them come towards me (without using a recall word or signal) and just shouting "Stop" and throwing a treat at them. Then progressed to "stop" wait until they stopped then throw a treat to them. I used a line on a wall though so if they didn't stop - they'd hit the end of the line and have to stop.. so for Pen - I waited until she was about to hit the end, then said stop and threw a treat - because she is a firecracker and she doesn't know how to stop.

Then I move to putting a treat out for them and telling them to get it, then shout "stop", when they stop, tell them to wait then give them a reward. I don't want them to get the treat I put down because if I shout stop and they're after a rabbit - then I don't want them learning that they can get up and get it after a period of time or after they've had the treat.. another variation on Leave really.

I don't use any recall words for teaching the stop at first because unless it was an emergency - I wouldn't stop them coming towards me. If that makes sense.

I also get them to stop a lot walking down the lane, living on a country lane and knowing the country code - any cars passing we have to stop. So it's all about training. I shouldn't really use "stop" for slowing down, I use steady really but when you're flying down a hill - you use whatever word you can get out :lol:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so not a video. I uploaded mapmyride to my phone to do this as the walk one was being silly and not picking up the GPS. Funnily enough the first run I did, it didn't pick it up, this is the second run - so they are slower on this one and I started it early to pick up the GPS - hence the thicker red line. And stopped it earlier as my front wheel was wobbling a little. 8.4mph; two dogs, .2miles in 1:24 (m:s).


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

A short one this morning! Didn't have chance to record the entire route I took, had to stop it when Jack decided to get giddy and egg Pen on my biting her, she has a small cut on her rump but nothing that won't heal quickly.

Ignore the time, put it on early to catch GPS signal - had to hook them up and as soon as they had their harnesses on they were raring to go.. So it took me extra to get them back and get them hooked up.. silly dogs!


----------



## RainbowMai (Jun 7, 2013)

Eep. You go fast! Haha. Love it.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

RainbowMai said:


> Eep. You go fast! Haha. Love it.


When you get your pointer you'll be able to do it


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I've discovered I've been reading the charts wrong...

Average speed 10.6mph. Top speed - 20.5mph...


----------



## ySo (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking forward to my samoyed growing up so I can do this with him. 

What age is recommended for a dog before they can do this?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

ySo said:


> Looking forward to my samoyed growing up so I can do this with him.
> 
> What age is recommended for a dog before they can do this?


Depends on the breed. Most start general training in commands with Huskies about 6 - 12 months old, then the start with training to pull in a harness (onlead not hooked up) about 12 - 16 months adding in the bike or whatever during that period of time.

So I would say between 12-18 months is the time to start training. But then I'm not an expert.


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

I think I may have lost my mind: when I was younger, I fell off my bike and got run over by a car. Since then, I have completely lost my confidence with bicycles.

This year, I am getting a tricycle because we have a camper van and it'd be nice to go out on bike (or trike, in my case) when we're away and there is not a huge risk of falling off it. Now, I want to try TRIKEjoring. ut:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

finleyjon said:


> I think I may have lost my mind: when I was younger, I fell off my bike and got run over by a car. Since then, I have completely lost my confidence with bicycles.
> 
> This year, I am getting a tricycle because we have a camper van and it'd be nice to go out on bike (or trike, in my case) when we're away and there is not a huge risk of falling off it. Now, I want to try TRIKEjoring. ut:


You just have to be careful where you go. The rules on where and what are very grey.

As far as I know: You cannot bikejor/scooter/rig with a dog in Forestry commissioned areas without a permit.

And if you have more than two wheels then you are considered being under the draught law. However I do believe that if you have pedals - trikes are considered bikes so therefore do not come under the draught animal..

However - if you are on private property with the land owners permission - I believe this cancels it out. 
If you are on council owned property or any other owned property - as long as you have permission then I believe the above is also cancelled out here too.

It's very confusing and no one has a straight answer - but from my research - that is the basic outline of it, just don't quote me on it.

I want to do wheelchair-joring, Kayak-joring... I think I'm slightly more crazy lol! Let me know if you want me to add you to bikejor page on FB 

AND.. as I was going to find this thread this morning to update you - I'll do it now.

Remember I was telling you guys about there being a training camp.. well it's been posted. So if you're interested - get your names down!

Checkendon Challenge 2013

I'm not going this year as I nor my dogs are fit enough to do the course, I was hoping for a typical Brittish Summer but got one of the forgotten ones from years ago. So I haven't been able to train, nor have they. But if you're up for it!


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

SLB said:


> Let me know if you want me to add you to bikejor page on FB


Ooh, yes, please!  How do I access it?

We live in the middle of nowhere so I think it will be OK to do around here. Lots of fields, forests and deserted lanes to try it. Just need to buy a trike now!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

finleyjon said:


> Ooh, yes, please!  How do I access it?
> 
> We live in the middle of nowhere so I think it will be OK to do around here. Lots of fields, forests and deserted lanes to try it. Just need to buy a trike now!


https://www.facebook.com/groups/bikejorgb/

 Just introduce yourself and your dogs.. Ask as many questions as you like - they're a pretty friendly bunch.

There are other pages but this ones the nicest cos it's smaller.


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks! Just waiting for my membership to be approved.


----------



## Doodler (May 20, 2012)

I'm sorry but I think y'all totally outta your respective trees!

Great stuff.

eddie


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Doodler said:


> I'm sorry but I think y'all totally outta your respective trees!
> 
> Great stuff.
> 
> eddie


Just too chicken to try it


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so on Saturday when Husky Mayhem was here, Sharloid, Huskybob and I took the bigger dogs out for a bikejor. B & K haven't been able to get out as much due to the puppy so we had a blast. 

I was going to run L & P first. Put their harnesses on at the starting gate and about to set the lines up - when I look up and they're running side by side up the track..  :lol: I couldn't stop laughing. They did half the track without me before I called them back!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Yay! The weather is cooling - I cannot wait to get back out. I shall be cycling with them at least once a week - aiming for no stopping unless we need too. Then once we can do that I shall be hooking them up to the bike and vrooming around the nicer routes of the country park  

I am hoping to compete next year.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

SLB said:


> Yay! The weather is cooling - I cannot wait to get back out. I shall be cycling with them at least once a week - aiming for no stopping unless we need too. Then once we can do that I shall be hooking them up to the bike and vrooming around the nicer routes of the country park
> 
> I am hoping to compete next year.


I'd hold that thought...It may have been cooler this weekend but I think the temps are picking up again for the coming week. I'm hoping it isnt going to be too warm whilst i'm on holiday.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> I'd hold that thought...It may have been cooler this weekend but I think the temps are picking up again for the coming week. I'm hoping it isnt going to be too warm whilst i'm on holiday.


Oh thanks for letting me know. Why won't it stay cool!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just read from beginning to end
Hope to start some cycling with Willow and see what she thinks


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Just read from beginning to end
> Hope to start some cycling with Willow and see what she thinks


I hope she enjoys it! My two certainly do. In fact, they see the bike now and they get giddy. Even have to hold tight onto them before I hook them up! Or they'll set off without me in their harnesses :lol:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, so we got out for a short one yesterday, planning another short one today to see if the problem we encountered yesterday was an excitement issue or something we need to work on. 

Pen decided "bitey face" was the best game to play whilst running in the harness, Lou, was not impressed. I'm hoping it is just because they haven't been out for a while, with all the injuries and illnesses.. but if not then Pen may have to run in a muzzle too and have calming exercises. (Yes you lot that know her, I know you Lol'd) 

I gave them a short turn, then OH got on the bike and gave them a short turn.. he wasn't sure if they'd pull his weight but they got on with it fine. Apparently they ran better the second time - which leads me to think it is an excitement thing with Pen.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I forgot to update this last week.

A friend of mine who I know through Sharloid, came by last week and we had a go on her rig - she ran her huskies then she ran my two a short way (only short cos they realised I wasn't there!)

Crap picture quality - but this is them on a rig. Their first time and Pen was a tiny bit spooked about it, but we're out again with it tomorrow so I have no doubt they'll be better  especially because I'm doing the whole track with them.










And now the farmer has moved his pigs - this is our track to play with.










Fun times ahead! I must get my bike fixed!


----------

